# General Leopard gecko Personality?



## EchoOfTheGecko (Sep 18, 2011)

I am getting a leopard gecko and I would just like to know the average attitude of a leopard gecko?
I know they are all different but as pets do they love you or think - I just wanna leave?


----------



## xgemmax (Jul 12, 2011)

EchoOfTheGecko said:


> I am getting a leopard gecko and I would just like to know the average attitude of a leopard gecko?
> I know they are all different but as pets do they love you or think - I just wanna leave?


mine tells me to f off. 

attitude... really? :whip:


----------



## Mozart (Jan 10, 2011)

All depends, like us they have their own personalities and their own traits. My old Leo would love to come out of his viv when ever he heard music in the back round and would sit on my knee and raise his head up. I think he just liked the bass thumps but he would watch the football occasionally.
I know of friends gecko's who won't come out for love or money, but I generally think that a leo is a happy go'lucky type of creature and will show some form of affection to you.


----------



## Manoona (Jun 28, 2009)

There all different, I have 2 that dont seem to mind being handled at all and Maggie will come out and look up when she hears me call her name, the other 2 tolerate it, but I wouldnt say they like it, they like to have a little roam around though - but maybe they're just looking for an escape route! :lol2:


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

I've got one very inquisitive one that always wants to see and smell everything and be out exploring (we called him Magellan), one curious but very laid back one that's happy to pop it's head out whenever we're around to see what's going on, and one laid back to the point of seeming a bit comatose one that will fall asleep on you if you give him half a chance (very active and awake when it comes to food though lol!)

So there you go, different geckos different personalities. One thing I would recommend is that you see and handle the gecko before you buy, as then you will get a feel for their personality and not get caught out buying a tetchy scared one


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

We have two "sister" that have been together since birth and have been brought up in exactly the same way but they're personalities are completely different. One will come out and play as soon as the opportunity arises and loves to get warm on my hand and climb up my shirt. The other will avoid me as much as possible (although once she's out she's fine). And it also varies on who handles them, for example rocky (the second one mentioned) hates me but loves my girlfriend. They're both full of character though as far as leos go.


----------

